# replacing coralife 4-lamp vho ballast - model af908



## ptngan (Jan 30, 2009)

This ballast has a 16 pin molex connection. Would it be possible to replace it with another ballast that has the same type of connection? (The Coralife cost around $300, and I'm too cheap a new one).

I don't know anything about ballasts, what should I be looking for?

Thanks in advance.


----------

